# Abgeflachte Kante und Relief sieht nach Speichern anders aus. Wieso?



## Kartoffelkäfer (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hab folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mein Bild speicher, eegal in welchem Format, dann sieht das Ergebnis total anders aus als es im Photooshop aussah. Ich hab hier mal ein Beispiel hochgeladen.

Das eine ist der Screenshot wie es im Photoshop aussah, das andere ist nach dem abspeichern mit sonem weißen Streifen.
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1562/screenshotzp.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8162/beispiel.png

Was mach ich falsch?

Lg


----------



## Kartoffelkäfer (19. Februar 2010)

Ach, ich hab das falsche Beispielbild hochgeladen *ggg*

Hier sind nochmal die richtigen zum Vergleich

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5049/beispielt.png
http://img689.imageshack.us/i/screenshotzp.jpg/

Lg Kartoffelkäfer


----------



## Zinken (20. Februar 2010)

Hast Du es möglicherweise als PNG mit indizierten Farben gespeichert (PNG8) ? Dann versuch es mal mit PNG24.
Ansonsten bräuchte man ein paar mehr Infos, wie und mit welchen Einstellungen Du speicherst und bearbeitest.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Vom Gefühl her würde ich eher annehmen dass eine Ebene beim speichern verloren gegangen ist.
Ich würde mal alles (nicht nur die sichtbaren Ebenen) auf die Hintergrundebene reduzieren und per "speichern unter" mit einem anderen Namen im gewünschten Format speichern.
Den "auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren"-Vorgang kannst Du dann ja wieder rückgängig machen bzw. die Änderungen erst garnicht speichern.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

